# nevypínám



## acousticblues

I appreciate the reply I received last time. My apologies for asking for the translation of multiple words in one post. I will honor that rule. Please let me know what _nevypínám _means. Maybe it was misspelled. Until I learn the language I wont be able recognize misspelled words.  Below is the sentence it was used in.

"_já mobil nevypínám a když mám noc tak ty máš den_."

Thank you in advance. I look forard to your reply.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## winpoj

"_já mobil nevypínám a když mám noc tak ty máš den_."

I never switch off my mobile and when it's night for me, it's day for you.


----------



## Tagarela

winpoj said:


> "_já mobil nevypínám a když mám noc tak ty máš den_."
> 
> I never switch off my mobile and when it's night for me, it's day for you.



Isn't _nikdy_ or any other adverb necessary in the sentence?


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> Isn't _nikdy_ or any other adverb necessary in the sentence?


Not necessarily, the imperfective aspect hints it is a custom (I'm used not to turn off my phone.), so with the “never” it’s a kind of loose translation. Of course, you have to use “nikdy” for “never at all”.


----------



## acousticblues

Thank you!


----------

